# Sleeping bettas!



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

So, my old betta, Chloe, had some quirks. She'd sleep almost everywhere. She slept in the fake plants.. she slept on the rocks.. she slept at the top of the tank.. and she even slept inside of a decorative "sunken slug bug." She had a lovely tank, yet she slept out of her car  ANYWAY. My new girl, Tilly, never sleeps! She's hyper as hell and I've YET to see her rest. She swims against the current of the filter, plays in the fake plants, and attacks bubbles all day long....... but never naps.

Where do your bettas sleep?

Does anyone else have any hyper fish like Tilly?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

My Jazz sleeps in his turtle cave, and Teague sleeps in his sunken ship XP Thats really it, though Jazz sleeps a whole lot more than Teague


----------



## DDave (May 16, 2011)

I never see my betta sleeping. He's always awake when I first see him in the morning, and still swimming around when I turn the lights off at night. If he sees any movement in the room at all, he's instantly up at the front of the tank swimming up and down like crazy trying to get your attention.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

lolz alot of my bettas sleep in their little barrel caves but on or two sleep in their plants or on the ground


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Blizzard is a combination sleeper LOL
He catches naps in his plastic plants. If it is getting late he will glide into his cave but he doesnt sleep there. He just does it as a hint. My birds start chirping to be covered around 7:45. He takes his cue from them LOL 
If I come in the kitchen late at night for a snack Blizzard is usually asleep on the larger flat leaf silk plant next to his latest bubble creation


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

DDave said:


> I never see my betta sleeping. He's always awake when I first see him in the morning, and still swimming around when I turn the lights off at night. If he sees any movement in the room at all, he's instantly up at the front of the tank swimming up and down like crazy trying to get your attention.


That sounds JUST like mine :X silly light-sleepers


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My betta sleeps in his little plant >w<


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

While I had a very bushy plant taking over the top of his tank, he would get himself tangled in that and nap quite happily. Freaked me out each time. He dozes while resting on some floating anubis now, much less freaking, and rather cute too.


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

XD I love your hyper fish! That's so cute!

Cryo has some nice, smooth plastic plants that he sleeps in the top of. Other times he lurks under his bridge like a little aquatic troll, if he needs to get away from the light and nap during the day.

Mongkut is WIRED. Idk what is with him. My bf actually laughed when I told him that he's classified as a 'SEMI-aggressive' fish. He spends most of the evening flaring at his own reflection in the glass, then we go to bed, and when I turn on the lights in the morning he rises up out of the little Angkor Wat structure and rushes to the front to say hello. I don't know when in that period he actually goes to sleep, I've never seen it happen. He's not... hyper, exactly? Just... extremely important XD As is fitting for a King of Siam, I guess.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet sleeps in the blue plant at the back of his new tank. 
Yorick sleeps wedged between the divider and the floating plant.
Moonshoes sleeps on top of the heater, which is directly under his giant bubble nest that he guards.
Mirage sleeps all over the place. Back of the tank, on the gravel, on top of the cave, under the cave, on his plants. Everywhere.
Starscream sleeps on his blue plant in the front of his tank. He'll sleep whether is light or not. He's skittish and lazy, which should be an impossible combination.


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Norichan said:


> XD I love your hyper fish! That's so cute!
> 
> Cryo has some nice, smooth plastic plants that he sleeps in the top of. Other times he lurks under his bridge like a little aquatic troll, if he needs to get away from the light and nap during the day.
> 
> Mongkut is WIRED. Idk what is with him. My bf actually laughed when I told him that he's classified as a 'SEMI-aggressive' fish. He spends most of the evening flaring at his own reflection in the glass, then we go to bed, and when I turn on the lights in the morning he rises up out of the little Angkor Wat structure and rushes to the front to say hello. I don't know when in that period he actually goes to sleep, I've never seen it happen. He's not... hyper, exactly? Just... extremely important XD As is fitting for a King of Siam, I guess.


Bahahahaa!!!! I love it. I wish I could see mine sleep! or even wake up!


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, with Cryo it makes me worry! He's so battered I think he's finally kicked the bucket, then I move too quickly and he jolts awake. It has to stink having no eyelids XD


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Sweet*

I loved reading about the sleeping Betta's. Me being a new owner. Have a wonderful routine with Prince. I turn on his light in the morning. He starts swimming all around. At 8:30pm I turn off the light and he sleeps at the bottom of the tank behind his cave. I love seeing him in his cave. Especially when he peeks half way out. :BIGhappy::-D


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Turbo is very hyper, hardly ever still. I have caught him sleeping before, though. He was napping in one of his plants, between the "leaves" of the hornwort (hornroot, hornthingie...) plant. It scared me. xD


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

HongBo used to sleep on top of the heater knob. Heavy sleeper
Lelouch slept on top of James the Mossball. Light sleeper
Mali sleeps everywhere. Light Sleeper
MeiLin sleeps everywhere also. Light Sleeper
Starburst sleeps in her plants. Medium Sleeper
Skittles sleeps in or on his cave. VERY heavy sleeper


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

I was up before Mongkut this morning, and I couldn't find him anywhere. I lifted the hood off the tank to see if he was in the Angkor Wat, but he wasn't. Come to find out he had gotten into the top part of his balinese lantern-thing and curled up where I couldn't see him XD Clever boy!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

Norichan said:


> I was up before Mongkut this morning, and I couldn't find him anywhere. I lifted the hood off the tank to see if he was in the Angkor Wat, but he wasn't. Come to find out he had gotten into the top part of his balinese lantern-thing and curled up where I couldn't see him XD Clever boy!


Omg that's so.. cute.... I love that bettas are so bendy and flexible! it seriously just adds to their appeal..


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

I frickin' bought Tilly a little pink castle, filed down any sharp edges and cleaned it up. The lady at the fish store was like, "wow, you're gonna give your betta a girly castle?" I was like "UGHHHHHHHHH!!! not all bettas are males!" hahaha. Tilly still hasn't slept in it.. >.<


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Saint Crispin sleeps everywhere. He's a silly, lazy boy and naps half is life away. On the gravel, on plants, under plants, in his cave, on top of his cave, behind his cave, on the heater, behind the filter, etc. He prefers to sleep on the heater during the winter. But, he wakes up before me in the mornings, so I don't know where he sleeps for the night. o_o


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to watch mine sleep but nope, any small movement, they will swim frantically to the front of the glass to see what's happening. 

My youngest one is really sweet but psychotic, he constantly whips his tail so fast that the water is rippling, the floaties are bopping up and down and now he even rips his tender new growth tissue of his caudal tail. It is having a hard time to fuse back because of this constant whipping movement. That poor boy can't sleep anywhere but near the surface as he has chronic SBD :-( 

My oldest is even nosier lol Every time I move (could be just coming in the door which is far from him), he is swimming like a snake trying to get my attention, so I never have a chance to watch him sleep, but he is usually swimming from the bottom or from his clear mason jar "house". I don't have lights for them, so they rise with the sun. After 8pm, he gets really groggy. Today is his fasting day, and everytime I go up to him, he looks at me and opens and closes his mouth in exaggeration as if mouthing "feed me, feed me" lol


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

bkelizabeth said:


> Omg that's so.. cute.... I love that bettas are so bendy and flexible! it seriously just adds to their appeal..


X3 Yes, they're so swishy when they turn. I love it when he hides out in there, he's like a little red flame!


----------



## obiwansolo18 (Aug 8, 2011)

Most sleep behind and plants, one girl uses one house and two share the other house.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

mine sleeps in her castle. i swear, she really DOES act like a little princess sometimes!


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine sleep pretty deeply, usually just lying around on the sand. They spend so much energy begging all day long that I am beginning to believe I could drive a truck through our living room and they wouldn't notice. 

One night I decided to do a water change at night (something like 11pm or so) since I was already wide awake. Buttercup must have been already asleep; because while usually he spends the whole time chasing around my hand, this night he was very groggy, and was rather in a daze! It was pretty comical. Next morning he was chipper as usual and doing his morning wiggle.


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

My boy Jango won't sleep in any of the real plants, but he loves sleeping right behind his long/high fake plant in the back of the tank. I occasionally see him sleeping in the teacup, but not often. He's so adorable when he sleeps, haha.


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought one of those leaf hammocks because it was on sale for a dollar so I figured hey, why not and today I caught him sleeping on it! He looked SO SWEET.


----------



## krelda (Aug 10, 2011)

Balthazar gets himself wedged into his fake plant at night, but sometimes I catch him snoozing on top of his pineapple during the day.


----------



## Moshann (Aug 7, 2011)

Oberon sleeps anywhere and everywhere but always moves if I go and have a look at him. However his tank is not far from where I sit so I can observe him at my leisure. He looks so cute perched on his silk plants at the top of the tank or draped dramatically over one of the white marble stones at the bottom


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Lakitu sleeps when we sleep. Well, I suppose he does!! lol


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I had to buy tetras to put in the tank with Emo because he'd stay up all night watching us hoping we weren't suffocating. He thought we had to come up for air like bettas!

So he'd sit there awake all night and sleep all day by whomever was closest to him until I put tetras in and he discovered it was just HIM that had to come up for air.

Emo was SOOOOO emo!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> mine sleeps in her castle. i swear, she really DOES act like a little princess sometimes!


correction, i've watched her lots, she sleeps ON TOP of her castle, in a little groove at the top in between the towers.


----------



## wildfire3 (Aug 29, 2011)

i didn't know bettas slept. . .


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

*he loves his blowfish home*

he will sleep in his blowfish cave...and on his lily plant..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Correction. Since modifying his leaf so I can hang it from the top as a bed until I gets an IAL I found Laki being such a lazy butt on it!! He likes to rest on the piece of string and hang his tail loose 
I haven't yet been able to photograph him sleeping bc when he sees the camera he gets all ansty. But, as I type he's resting his tail on it and sort of dramatically hanging off!! LOL He loves it!! Now I know I need to get more plants. Guys, I know my tank is bare. I plan on putting my moss ball back in soon and I need to find good fake plants, maybe another mos ball.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

*betta love to rest on plants*

your betta is soooo cute!! i think we have the same tank...is your 1 gallon corner aquarium kit with a filter??


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> correction, i've watched her lots, she sleeps ON TOP of her castle, in a little groove at the top in between the towers.


I wish my fish slept in her castle!!!!! ((((((((((((( or even on it! lmao, she just crashes... at the top of the tank.. by the heater.


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

wildfire3 said:


> i didn't know bettas slept. . .


lmao i hope you're saying that in a somewhat jokingly way....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

missm83 said:


> your betta is soooo cute!! i think we have the same tank...is your 1 gallon corner aquarium kit with a filter??


Thanks!! and yep, 1 gal with bubbler.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

*he was sleeping...*

i cought him sleeping...but i think the flash of the cam woke him up :-?:lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL he looks like those fish that keep their babies in their mouth ^^ Very cute fishie


----------



## fisherish (Aug 8, 2011)

i used to have that same tank as well! and even the pink and purple plants! (it came with a green one too XD) i actually still have it, my sister just keeps her betta in it  such a neat tank!

aha! i spotted the green plant now. xP i guess cool people have similar tastes!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

i got a bigger tank for him...2gallon and got real plants..he seems to love it... i freaked out a little today...i look at the tank and didnt see him ..then i noticed he was laying on the gravel( its black with few neon colors) i went to wave to him and he didnt move!! i grabbed the cam to take a pic and hope he was dozing off ..fewww he was thank god for a min i though he was dead :rofl:
here is the pic...sorry if little blurry it was kinda dark in my room so i had the flash on witch didnt seem to wake him up right away..i guess he was one tired betta:-D


----------



## onefiveoneone (Nov 6, 2011)

My Shinny falls asleep in between the leaves of her plants. So cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I never catch the girls napping. However, my cories like to chill on the leaves of my anubias, like they are lying on little hammocks. So cute. 
Sometimes my HM boy rests in the lap of his Thai buddah statue.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_My Mr. Bubbles has just taken to sleeping on a bit of Anachris plant I put in his tank last week. Ghost sleeps in the back of his tank behind hiis wysteria plant or under his little bridge. Shimmer sleeps where ever he chooses to sleep in his tank._
_My last little guy who is sick right now but doing better has taken to sleeping on the oak leaves I have been putting into his tank for tannins. Scares me as he sort of just blends in with the color of the leaves and I have to go look for him_


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My three copper girls all love to snooze in the pennywort. IT is so cute.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

DDave said:


> I never see my betta sleeping. He's always awake when I first see him in the morning, and still swimming around when I turn the lights off at night. If he sees any movement in the room at all, he's instantly up at the front of the tank swimming up and down like crazy trying to get your attention.


LOL! This thread is too cute! Anyways, I totally agree! My betta never seems to sleep! In the morning, before I turn the lights on, I go to check on him and he is at the top waiting for food. I put my face right up to the glass cause it's so dark, he probably thinks I'm a freak! Haha. I have seen him go into his mug that is in the tank and just chill out for a few seconds but thats pretty much it.


----------

